# Slide Out Wont Do Anything



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

well after alot of good reading on here I dont really see my issue. I have a 06 26RKS, The slide out will not do anything... Here is what I do know...The battery has a bad cell, Shouldnt it still work plugged in at my house? I have installed my truck battery in my camper still nothing,,,No blown fuses...Lights in camper are all bright when plugged in...Is there a fuse somewhere else im not seeing? It is gonna be warm tomorrow and Im gonna tear into it Im just hoping for a lil jumpstart here. Thanks...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

On the steel frame behind the batteries there are two two self reseting fuses. One runs to the converter and the other runs to the slide switch. With a volt meter check for voltage on outgoing side of the fuse. I,ll bet one of the fuses is bad. James


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> On the steel frame behind the batteries there are two two self reseting fuses. One runs to the converter and the other runs to the slide switch. With a volt meter check for voltage on outgoing side of the fuse. I,ll bet one of the fuses is bad. James


I will try that first thing in the morning, Thanks soo much


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

jolarsen said:


> The battery has a bad cell, Shouldnt it still work plugged in at my house?


In answer to your question about the slide working while plugged in at the house...no! No, it will not work without a good battery on the camper. It doesn't matter if it is plugged in or not, it needs the battery to operate. Good luck!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'm not so sure about that. I removed both batteries for the winter, and forgot to run our slide in. I hit the slide switch anyways, and the slide came in. At the same time I heard the converter fan running hard....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It will work without batteries installed but it is not recommended due to the current draw. It will stress both the converter and the slide motor, converter due to current draw and the motor due to low voltage.

The fault is most likely with the thermal auto reset breaker as mentioned already but the switch itself has been know to burn out. Pull the switch out of the wall and check the wire nuts to make sure everything is secure.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I removed both batteries for the winter, and forgot to run our slide in. I hit the slide switch anyways, and the slide came in. At the same time I heard the converter fan running hard....


I stand corrected. I guess it depends on how healthy your converter is and how much current draw you pull from your slide. I was always told it would not work without the battery. Anyway, your converter was probably perspiring after that workout! LOL!


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> On the steel frame behind the batteries there are two two self reseting fuses. One runs to the converter and the other runs to the slide switch. With a volt meter check for voltage on outgoing side of the fuse. I,ll bet one of the fuses is bad. James


First of all thanks for all the input. Everytime Im on here reading these forums I always learn something thats why I love this site. Anyway the slide is back up and operational. It was a loose connection on the fuse that I was advised to look at. Again Thanks soo much for helpful advice...


----------

